# Breeding size?



## SinisterKisses (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm on the hunt for some pretty female bettas so I can try my hand at breeding them before I go nuts and buy hundreds of dollars worth of fish from Thailand  The store that I'm about to head out to had some in last time I was there, but they were small - maybe 1.5". How long would it be (approximately) before the females were able to breed?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

2-3 inches would be the breeding size.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Mar 1, 2007)

I figured as much...do they grow quickly?


----------

